# Naturalization on student visa?



## celavie77 (Sep 19, 2011)

In Spain, does time spent on a student visa count towards naturalization residency requirements? I'm considering studying there. On another note, I read that 2 consecutive years time spent under the protection or tutelage of a Spanish institution reduces the residency requirement to one year. Could that mean time spent at a university? Also, does anyone have experience applying for Spanish citizenship? is it a long and arduous process?

My families from Argentina, so technically I think I qualify for the two year residency requirement for naturalization for iberoamerican citizens. It'd be nice if I could apply during my studies and be a citizen and stay in Spain afterwards!


----------

